
Mike Bostock Leaves NYT Graphics to Work on Visualization Startup - jashkenas
https://twitter.com/mbostock/status/595252571658260481
======
anc84
From his following tweets:

 _I’m leaving @nytgraphics to work full-time on visualization tools! I’m
deeply grateful for the opportunity to work with such amazing people on
important (and sometimes silly) topics. I will miss you. Why? It’s hard to go
beyond incremental maintenance of open-source projects while publishing on
deadline. Long thoughts take time. And there’s still lots of room for
improvement in visualization tools, particularly for discovery. Need less
arcana, better interaction. Don’t have the answer yet, but it’s what I want to
focus on. So, here I go. Adventure!_

I am excited for the next revolution!

